
Should I really avoid OVH for production app? - benishak
All the reviews on the internet about OVH are really bad suggesting to avoid them, a lot of people complains about bad support, but also some said it is scam, or network is really bad and hardwares are very bad quality. Some people said that OVH will take the server offline for non reason claming is being hacked or something. The reviews are really bad 2&#x2F;10 and worse.
I used OVH before in the late 2007-2009 and they were fine, even support was acceptable. Did they become bad now ? I actually don&#x27;t care about support but network and hardwares and a fast response on support if the server is down due to hardware failures or networks issue.
======
aminozuur
OVH is one of the largest VPS companies on the planet, they didn't get there
if they sucked as bad as you make them out to be. I recently switched over to
a OVH VPS (just $3.5/month) for 1 project (I usually use Digital Ocean)
because OVH has excellent DDoS mitigation (while that is non existent at DO).

OVH's website looks ugly, if you are used to DO's beautiful interface, but
they are good. I tested their DDoS protection and is is second to none.

------
lnalx
I'm an OVH customer for 5 years, at the beginning all was very great, no
problems at all. After several years I switched to Kimsufi (their cheap
dedicated server) but it was a mess: Never had a day without a disk failure or
good response time. I quit for 2 years (for Online.net) and I've recently
bought a VPS for production usage and after some hours problems came again...
It's incredible! I cross the fingers for the future but I'll not switch all my
servers in their datacenters.

As a french, I'm proud of OVH as a french company but they favor service
quantity over service quality and that's a shame.

------
hackerboos
I used to get frequent downtime from them when I used dedicated machines,
about 4 hours a month. These days I use their VPS for staging environments and
gitlab-agents.

I don't use them for gitlab or production because they do not meet the
uptime/response time standards I require (300ms pings from Toronto to their
Montreal datacentre).

They are cheaper but if the above is more important than raw power then I'd go
elsewhere.

Edit: I haven't used their Public cloud offering yet, that might have improved
performance over their dedicated boxes and cheap VPS.

------
zerognowl
OVH are a catch all solution for hosting, and spread themselves very thin,
similar to GoDaddy who try to do everything-all-at-once That's not to say I
don't like OVH, but if it's a VPS then my default reply is Digital Ocean who
happen to _specialize_ in this area. From my experience, OVH support is fast
and reliable. OVH's unique selling point is their selection of domains.
(They're the only company I know who can sell rare ccTLD at an affordable
price).

------
rngesus
I've used OVH for more than three years professionally for both production and
development applications without any issues or problems.

Their customer support is indeed quite ever so lacking, but you generally
never need them unless you run into a issue with the hardware, or the network.

------
Axsuul
I have a dedi from SYS, a reseller of OVH with 32 GB RAM for about $50/month.
It's a great value for what you can get and haven't really had an significant
issues for the past 2 years that we've had it.

------
ancymon
I heard an advice that it's best to pay them on monthly basis. In that case
when you encounter hardware problem you just buy a new VPS instead of dealing
with support.

------
pravula
I was going to ask something similar and was surprised to find a thread. I
have been trying to signup for an account and get a vps for 2 days now. Wow,
what a horrible website.

